# New 2 speed BB gear



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks like some competition for Schlumpf.



https://kappstein.de/en/products/doppio/


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

Interesting, although it sounds like it's not on the market yet. I like the back-pedal idea. Not sure about square taper. 

If memory serves, there are actually 3 systems of internally shifting bottom brackets. I believe one requires that the frame be built to be be compatible or that an existing frame have some modifications welded on. The other will only work with 68mm bottom brackets. And the third is Schlumpf, which requires minimal frame modification in the form of grinding an angle into the lip of the bottom bracket shell.

So far Schlumpf is only one I'd consider, but it's a lot to pay for one more gear. We'll have to see how this thing does and how much it costs.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Sounds interesting. Maybe a solution to the limited range of most internally geared hubs? I might be willing to give it a shot if the price was right.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Rob_E said:


> ...but it's a lot to pay for one more gear.


I regard it as more like providing a low range for an existing gear set, ie doubling your existing choice.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

Velobike said:


> I regard it as more like providing a low range for an existing gear set, ie doubling your existing choice.


Yeah, but depending on your set-up, it won't double it. I run an Alfine-8. If I added a Speed drive, I might get 8 more gears, but only 3 of them would be outside of the range of my existing gears.

So around $250 for the hub with 8 gears, then twice that much for 3 more gears. That's the kind of math that makes me balk at pursuing one of these systems. That and most of these systems are a lot even if it did provide a lot more gears.

That's not to say I don't want one and have it on my wish list. It's just more than I want to spend. Also, considering that I'm running a gear hub, I have a practical low gear determined by what the manufacturer considers allowable torque. That number seems a little fuzzy for my Alfine, but some people think I'm already at the low end, so I really can only increase my high end. I wish I was fast enough to want to boost my high end, but in reality it's a rare day that I find myself in gear 8 and trying to shift higher.

So it'd be great if they managed to make this more affordable. I have a dream of a bike with couplers, a two speed coaster brake hub, and a bottom bracket that can be activated at the pedals. Four speeds and no shift or brake cables running to the back half of the bike.


----------

